# Loose Movement Screw.



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I wasn't sure if this went into the Hints & Tips forum, if it does, a moderator can move it there.

Anyway...

A screw in my watch has come loose. I believe it's one of the screws that holds down the top-plate of the movement inside my watch. The watch runs fine despite the loose screw, but it's rattling around a bit and that worries me.

1. Is this going to damage my watch?

2. Is there something that I can do with the screw to make it seat more firmly in its hole? Can I possibly wrap a bit of sticky-tape around the screw-shaft to make it sit more snugly in its hole, as a quick fix until I get to send it to my watchmaker?

I have a set of miniature screwdrivers and I attempted to screw it in, but it simply won't go. It keeps coming loose. My watchmaker also tried, but his effort has not worked either. This has led me to believe that the screw is the wrong size. Only I don't have the funds at the moment to have the watch fully serviced. Is a quick fix with a bit of sticky-tape advisable?


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Eh...hmm.

Well I got a more substantial reply in the WatchUSeek forums and took the advice to remove the screw from the movement, just in case it causes any damage (I don't think it really did, but the rattling was so damn irritating!). I've put the screw safely away, and when the time comes for the watch's next servicing, I'll ask the watchmaker if he can find a replacement screw for it. There are plenty of other screws holding the top-plate down, so I don't think the removal of ONE screw will cause everything to fall apart, will it?

Apart from that, the watch is running, winding, setting and timing perfectly.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think removing the screw is sound advice, it could be that the screw was over tightened at some time and the threads have stripped. I'd be inclined to leave it as it is considering the watch is running OK


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Paul,

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I will leave it as it is. At least, until its next service. If I can get the screw replaced, then I'd rather. But if I can't, so long as it doesn't affect the functioning of the watch, I'm contented to leave it out.


----------

